# My White Lwb T4 Hightop



## hobbit (Aug 3, 2010)

A couple of pictures of my 2.5 TDi Conversion





http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu298/mrunderwood-bucket/DSCF3029.jpg?t=1280841860
http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu298/mrunderwood-bucket/DSCF2350.jpg?t=1280841568
http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu298/mrunderwood-bucket/DSCF2349.jpg?t=1280841623
http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu298/mrunderwood-bucket/DSCF2357.jpg?t=1280841674
Sorry about the dog cage,but Paddy feels safe in it.


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Aug 3, 2010)

hi there

looks good 


dunk


----------



## kenjones (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice van.
It looks a lot like the Leisuredrive Crusader.


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice van


----------



## hobbit (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comments lads,it's a Northway conversion which I bought last year in Kidderminster.


----------

